# Netzwerkkonfiguration

## henrynick

:oops:

'tschuldigung - ich habe den Beitrag zuerst unter Network&Sec... eingestellt, aber da ich ja mitten im installieren bin, passt er hier wohl besser 

Hardware: ibm thinkpad 600x 

XIRCOM modem/lan pcmcia card 

Zugang zum WWW: über Firmennetzwerk mit Proxy 

Hallo, 

ich bin beim installieren von gentoo auf meinem Notebook. Gebootet habe ich von der Minimal-CD. Bis zum Punkt im Handbuch mit dem ping an eine externen Server funktioniert alles reibungslos. Die Netzwerkkarte wird erkannt und ich erreiche jeden Rechner innerhalb des Netzwerkes mit einem ping und bekomme eine saubere Antwort. Den Befehl zum einrichten des Proxy habe ich auch eingegeben 

# export http_proxy="http://xxx.xxx.xx.x:xxxx" 

und das System hat ihn ohne meckern geschluckt - nur raus komme ich nicht. 

ifconfig eth0 ergibt folgendes: 

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr: xx:xx:xx:..... 

inet addr: xxx.xxx.xx.x Bcast: xxx.xxx.xx.255 Mask: 255.255. 

inet6 addr: .................... Scope:Link 

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST MT:1500 Metric:1 usw. 

Hat der Eintrag 'UP BRODCAST ...' irgendwas damit zu tun? Hat jemand noch eine Idee, was ich überprüfen sollte? 

Danke. 

Gruß, 

henrynick :oops:  :oops:

----------

## ian!

 *henrynick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 'tschuldigung - ich habe den Beitrag zuerst unter Network&Sec... eingestellt, aber da ich ja mitten im installieren bin, passt er hier wohl besser 

 

Weder noch. Hier bist du mit deutschen Posts richtig. Die internationalen Foren sind englisch.

----------

## Red_Weasel

 :Embarassed: 

' Sorry - I stopped the contribution first under Network&Sec..., but since I'm in the middle of my install,  my post probably fits here better.

Hardware: IBM thinkpad 600x

XIRCOM modem/lan pcmcia card

Entrance to the WWW: ?r firm network with Proxy

Hello,

I am installing gentoo on my Notebook. I have booted off the minimal CD. Up to the point in the manual where I ping at external server everything functions smoothly. The network map is recognized and I reaches each computer within the network with one ping and gets a clean answer. The instruction to furnish the Proxy I also entered

# export http_proxy="http://xxx.xxx.xx.x:xxxx"

and the system swallowed it without meckern - raus I do not only come.

ifconfig eth0 results in the following:

eth0 left encap:Ethernet HWaddr: xx:xx:xx:.....

inet ADDR: xxx.xxx.xx.x Bcast: xxx.xxx.xx.255 MASK: 255.255.

inet6 ADDR: .................... Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING multicast MT:1500 Metric:1 etc..

Does the entry ' UP have to do BRODCAST... ' something thereby? Does someone have still another idea, which I should?rpr?n?

Thanks.

Gru?

henrynick:oops:  :Embarassed: 

----------

## toskala

du kannst eine externe ip pingen aber nicht den dns eintrag?

ping 62.111.62.111 funktioniert

aber 

ping www.google.de nicht?

oder geht pingen nach aussen gar nicht?

sei mal mehr verbose  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxedo

Lässt dein Proxy überhaupt Pings durch (export http_proxy lässt darauf schliessen, dass du einen Proxy verwendest)? Bei uns in der Firma funktioniert das nämlich nicht.

----------

## henrynick

... also, ich hänge in einem Firmennetzwerk mit einer 2MB Leitung nach aussen. Im Moment erreiche ich alle Rechner innerhalb ders Netzwerkes mit einem Ping, aber ich erreiche keinen Rechner ausserhalb des Netzwerkes. Also alles was hinter dem Proxy respektive hinter der Firewall steht, ist nicht ansprechbar. An den Berechtigungen auf der Proxyseite kann es (vermutlich) nicht liegen - ich habe die Konfiguration für das Netzwerk per Hand gemacht und eine IP eingetragen, die freien accesss auf das Web hat. Den einzige Hinweis, den ich geben kann ist die folgende Zeile beim Aufruf ifconfig eth0:

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST

Im Handbuch steht dort 

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST 

und ich vermute, dass hier der Fehler liegt. Nur leider weiß ich nicht welcher?

Hilft das weiter?

Gruß,

henrynick

----------

## henrynick

Das mit dem blocking der Pings könnte natürlich stimmen - 

Moment mal - 

geht also nicht, aber wie bekomme ich dann heraus, dass ich Zugang zum Netz habe?

Gruß,

henrynick

----------

## slyght

Kumpel von mir hatte ähnliches Problem bei seiner Netzwerkeinrichtung... Er ist in einem Studentenwohnheim wo er feste IP, DNS-Server & Gateway besitzt und konnte nach dem Einrichten maximal bis zum Gateway pingen. Das Problem hat sich dann gelöst, nachdem er den Gateway per "route add default gw GATEWAY-IP" hinzugefügt hat (obwohl der gw afaik bei der Netzwerkkonfiguration schon mit angegeben wurde, hat er in der route table noch gefehlt)...

(mag mich da in Einzelheiten irren, da es nicht mein Rechner war, aber evtl hilft's ja)

----------

## toskala

hast du denn auch die route gelegt auf ein default gateway?

route add default gw <gatewayip> metric 1

sonst wird das nix mit ausserhalb.

----------

## tuxedo

Lass das mit dem Ping mal aus und versuch mit einem Textbrowser (links, lynx o.ä.) z.B. auf www.gentoo.org zuzugreifen. Funktioniert das? Wenn ja, dann liegt es wohl, wie oben erwähnt am Proxy, welcher die Pings nicht durchlässt.

----------

## henrynick

Herzlichen Dank! :D

Unter 'links' komme ich nach Eingabe der Proxy-Daten ohne Probleme auf die Webseite von Gentoo.

War also gar kein Problem - nur Unkenntnis.

Danke - bis zum nächsten Problem. :)

Gruß,

henrynick

----------

## tuxedo

Vielleicht als Tipp für nächstes Mal: Beschreibe etwas genauer, was für eine Konfiguration du benutzt (hier z.B. dass du einen Proxy verwendest) und was du genau gemacht hast. So fällt es einfacher, dir zu helfen.

Grüsse

    tuxedo

----------

